# Naf or not?



## Wisewoman (Jul 5, 2016)

OK so my 'Daenaerys's' bonnet before:







and after:

 


Naf or not?  Have i offended VW lovers? Am I bothered or not? 

Anyone else with mad stickers on their vans?


----------



## ScamperVan (Jul 5, 2016)

It's fab, but then I have G of T as my ringtone!


----------



## klaatu (Jul 5, 2016)

Your van, do whatever makes you happy. Ignore anyone who says otherwise.

Steve


----------



## Wisewoman (Jul 5, 2016)

Have now added:



Oh the joys of a school strike day - i should be at work but had day off to look after 5 year old so we decorating van instead 

Melissa


----------



## phillybarbour (Aug 4, 2016)

Do as you want, it's your van, enjoy.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 4, 2016)

Bugger all to do with anyone else, if you`re happy that`s all that matters    :dance:


----------



## izwozral (Aug 4, 2016)

Go for it hun.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 4, 2016)

no its not naff you put what the hell you want on your motor  after all some stick stickers of a big w on there vans


----------



## wildebus (Aug 4, 2016)

Watch out what lurks beneath!

Those Bonnet "Protectors" are anything but  grit gets underneath and scrapes up the paintwork and water gets trapped and sits on the seams and promotes rust.
They can make a chipped or faded front look smarter but the downside down the line has to be watched out for!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 4, 2016)

wildebus said:


> Watch out what lurks beneath!
> 
> Those Bonnet "Protectors" are anything but  grit gets underneath and scrapes up the paintwork and water gets trapped and sits on the seams and promotes rust.
> They can make a chipped or faded front look smarter but the downside down the line has to be watched out for!



Mastic all round and cover with Duck tape:rolleyes2:


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 4, 2016)

This is mine yes my van is called Snoopy.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 4, 2016)

Otherwise known as the doggin' van.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 4, 2016)

izwozral said:


> Otherwise known as the doggin' van.



Mobile bar please!!!


----------



## n brown (Aug 4, 2016)

Wisewoman said:


> OK so my 'Daenaerys's' bonnet before:
> 
> View attachment 43150
> 
> ...


 baggy black bonnet bra


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 4, 2016)

Wisewoman said:


> OK so my 'Daenaerys's' bonnet before:
> 
> View attachment 43150
> 
> ...



I inherited the NASA and GB stickers but added the others:


----------

